# Cabaret Fur Le Dance



## CoyoteMoment1971 (Apr 5, 2022)

Idk if this is the right board to post this. But recently I've been looking for fur-le-dance content. Be it photos or videos, if they were ever made public or if cameras were even allowed.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

Hehe... fur-le-dance... like the snake. I love a good pun.

I'll be honest and say I don't know what that is. Is it a convention, or a genre, or what? It sounds like a convention?


----------



## CoyoteMoment1971 (Apr 6, 2022)

It's a thing that used to happen @ confurence/califur.






						Cabaret Fur Le Dance - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
					






					en.wikifur.com


----------

